# What reel and rod combo would you take around Australia ?



## gagajordan (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanting to ask if you had to take one reel and rod combo around Australia what would it be ?

Cheers jordan


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

Paul Whatshisname from I fish has often mentioned the 5000 size stella sw paired with a t-curve 6-10kg powerspin for that purpose. Have seen him use it to handle 1m+ barra and big snapper.

While that combo would cost near $1000 I'm sure a cheaper combo with the same sizes/weights would be ok. If you get an extra spool you would make the rig even more versatile.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This would be my general purpose, multi application pick
A 4000-6000 reel, 20lb braid and 6-10kg rod that's 7 foot long in whatever your budget can be bothered with. With that I'd also get a bunch of different leaders from 8-60lb.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Considered a handline? Cost bugger all, no maintenance, compact and easy to stow, can pull in anything you catch. Plenty of my murri mates still use them exclusively.


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Reel: 2500 Stella FE ~ 2 spools with different lb line (probably 10 & 20lb) ~ Rod: Gloomis NRX 6-12lb 
Yep that should about do it.


----------



## jake1996bream (Dec 8, 2010)

Go cheap I would because of the transport high end stuff would be sketchy putting it under stuff. Um 3000 size exceller and a 4-8 Mexican fire travel rod. Two spools with the exceller. One with 10 poundish and about 18-20  and various leaders set you back about 250 bucks.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I would buy a 3000 stradic and a spare spool, load one with 10lb braid and the other with 20lb braid. The rod would be custom built in a two piece with two top sections, one to suit 10lb braid and the other to suit 20lb braid. Some of the off the shelf rods have interchangeable top halves, got a feeling the latest Raiders are 2-4kg and 4-8kg have the same diameter joiner.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> This would be my general purpose, multi application pick
> A 4000-6000 reel, 20lb braid and 6-10kg rod that's 7 foot long in whatever your budget can be bothered with. With that I'd also get a bunch of different leaders from 8-60lb.


Yup, 'cept I'd go 4000 reel and this rod http://www.fishingtackleshop.com.au/pro ... 2d8kg.html . One spool of 20lb, one of 30.


----------

